# Goobye Bogey pup



## Wade (Jun 23, 2003)

I'm 56 years old, had a GSD all of my life, and yesterday was the first time I had to have a dog put to rest. He was the best dog that I have ever had, and I'm not just saying that. This is the hardest I've ever taken the loss of a best friend. 

I have never given a dog chocolate, but Bogey got a mini snickers bar and a couple of puperonis, his favorite treat, before he went to sleep.

The vet came to my home. Bogey laid on his favorite couch, and I held him and looked into his eyes and he drifted off. I wanted to be the last thing he saw. 


I know I don't hardly ever post here, but I just had do this small memorial to my sweet Bogey pup. Rest in peace dear boy, and look for me at the bridge. :teary:

Wade


----------



## dogfaeries (Feb 22, 2010)

I am so so sorry. We never have them long enough.


----------



## caview (Jun 30, 2008)

I am so very sorry for your loss! What a handsome and special boy he was! And what a hole they leave in our hearts when they go! God bless, Tanya


----------



## llombardo (Dec 11, 2011)

I'm so sorry for your loss


----------



## Nigel (Jul 10, 2012)

Sorry you lost Bogey, so hard to have to go through this, RIP.


----------



## sitstay (Jan 20, 2003)

I am so sorry for your loss.
Sheilah


----------



## RocketDog (Sep 25, 2011)

These are hard days now. My sincerest condolences.


----------



## ksotto333 (Aug 3, 2011)

I am so sorry to hear of the loss of your Bogey...


----------



## Brando & Julietta's Dad (Dec 14, 2013)

Sorry to hear your loss og Bogey. Its sounds like he was a very special dog that will always be missed. You were with him until the end and I'm sure he knows he was loved. Peace


----------



## lovemygirl (Jan 19, 2014)

Ahh Wade... saw your comment on my post in this forum.... thank you for reaching out. Bogey knows he was loved and I betcha he and my Eva are playing in doggie heaven right now, along with my MIL's GSD who passed away in January 2013. 

Rest in peace Bogey... I think you get to have all the chocolate you want in heaven.

So strange we followed the same pattern, then crossed paths on this forum - both took a few days off to spend every waking moment with our dearly beloved dogs and then had the vet come to us... I was all about being the last thing in Eva's eyes, too. Laid down right in front of her, totally in the vet's way, and talked to her.... wouldn't have had it any other way, I can still see her eyes and her sweet little eyebrows shifting up towards my face as I spoke to her. 

Wish I could see Bogey's pic! It won't load for me. Just wanna see what my girl's new boyfriend looks like ;-)


----------



## K9POPPY (Mar 6, 2014)

Oh, how very sorry for your loss of Bogey. Thank you for sharing. I am sure he had a wonderful life with you - wish every dog could experience such a loving owner. Thinking of you, and Bogey-


----------



## readaboutdogs (Jul 8, 2001)

I am sorry for your loss. Rest in peace Bogey.


----------



## GSD2 (Jan 27, 2012)

I am so sorry for your loss. I was a mess for some time after my girl passed a few years ago, I really do know how you feel. (((hugs)))


----------



## SunCzarina (Nov 24, 2000)

I'm sorry. Bogey was loved to the end.


----------



## shepherdmom (Dec 24, 2011)

I am sorry for your loss.


----------



## Romany (Apr 22, 2014)

My thoughts are with you,hard to describe the feelings of such a loss.


----------



## Wade (Jun 23, 2003)

Thanks so much to everyone for the kind words. It helps to ease the pain.

Don't know why Bogey's pic doesn't show up anymore in my first post. Here it is again.


----------



## Chip18 (Jan 11, 2014)

Oh he was a handsome boy! Sorry for your pain been there a lot myself,but more so over the last three years. My 3 pack is now a one pack!  It's always hard, But it will get better with time.


----------



## Stevenzachsmom (Mar 3, 2008)

I am so sorry for your loss. He was a beautiful boy!


----------



## TigervTeMar (Jan 4, 2014)

very sorry for your loss


----------



## pineconeforestGSD (Feb 24, 2014)

so sorry for your loss. it is a very hard thing you are going thru. I know ive been there twice in my 52 years. 
you and your pup are in our prayers.


----------



## Wetdog (May 23, 2001)

I'm sorry you have lost Bogey. I know it leaves a big empty space inside.


----------



## KayDub (May 4, 2014)

I'm so very sorry for your loss. It wasn't a GSD but my father rescued a dog for me when I was two at the age of twenty I had to put him to sleep. The only time I've ever done that also. Something as dog lovers we must accept they will never share our lifespan. Know you're not alone and I send the deepest of sympathy to you and yours.


----------



## Wade (Jun 23, 2003)

Thank you all so much. It still hurts badly, but I only cry two or three times a day now. Part of me died with Bogey and I will feel his loss until I pass. I know the pain will ease with time, I've lost dogs before, but never one that was as close to me as Bogey. I pick up his ashes today, so it will be a tough day.


----------



## petite (Apr 5, 2014)

What a beautiful dog he was. I'm so, so sorry for your loss. You were so kind to him and gently let go of him so that he could go on to the rainbow bridge comfortable in his own home with you at his side.


----------



## Loneforce (Feb 12, 2012)

I am sorry for your loss of your Handsome boy Bogey.


----------

